# "tunnetusti": lyhyempi vaihtoehto?



## Gavril

Moippa,

Onko mahdollista ilmaista sanan "tunnetusti" merkitystä (tai jotakin sen läheistä) lyhyemmällä tai arkikielellisemmällä tavalla kuin itse "tunnetusti"-sanalla?

Esim. voisiko muokata toista alla olevaa virkettä niin, että "tunnetusti" korvautuisi jollakin lyhyemmällä?

"Nämä keräämämme vesinäytteet osoittavat kipsisakan vuodon ajateltua vakavammaksi. Toinen tutkimusjoukko on tunnetusti kyseenalaistanut eräiden näytteiden todistuskelpoisuutta."

Toivottavasti tämä esimerkki ei ole liian väkinäinen.

Kiitos,
Gavril


----------



## Hakro

Tämä on hyvä esimerkki kömpelöstä kielenkäytöstä.

Jättäisin tunnetusti-sanan kokonaan pois, koska se ei anna mitään lisäarvoa lauseeseen.

Voisin myös ajatella käyttäväni tosin-sanaa sen tilalla.


----------



## Ригель

Itselleni ei valitettavasti tule mieleen mitään lyhyempää vaihtoehtoista sanaa. Esimerkkisi jälkimmäisessä lauseessa ainoa omituisuus on mielestäni sanan "toinen" käyttäminen sanan "tunnetusti" yhteydessä, sillä "toinen" voi viitata epämääräisyyten (jokin toinen, _another, some other_) ja "tunnetusti" taas viittaa selvästi määräisyyteen. Muuttaisin siis lauseen muotoon:

"Tutkimusjoukko X on tunnetusti kyseenalaistanut eräiden näytteiden todistuskelpoisuutta."
"Muuan/(Eräs) toinen tutkimusjoukko on tunnetusti kyseenalaistanut eräiden näytteiden todistuskelpoisuutta." Eräs sopisi muuten, mutta nyt se esintyy kahdesti.

Muutoin esimerkkisi kuulostaa ihan moitteettomalta.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Gavril said:


> Onko mahdollista ilmaista sanan "tunnetusti" merkitystä (tai jotakin sen läheistä) lyhyemmällä tai arkikielellisemmällä tavalla kuin itse "tunnetusti"-sanalla?
> 
> Esim. voisiko muokata toista alla olevaa virkettä niin, että "tunnetusti" korvautuisi jollakin lyhyemmällä?
> 
> "Nämä keräämämme vesinäytteet osoittavat kipsisakan vuodon ajateltua vakavammaksi. Toinen tutkimusjoukko on tunnetusti kyseenalaistanut eräiden näytteiden todistuskelpoisuutta."



Yksi mahdollinen vaihtoehto on -han: "Toinen tutkimusjoukkohan on kyseenalaistanut..." En tiedä, onko se juuri tässä tekstiyhteydessä paras vaihtoehto, mutta tällaisissa tapauksissa se saattaa hyvin käydäkin.

terv. S


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Toinen tutkimusjoukko tutkimusryhmä on tunnetusti kyseenalaistanut eräiden näytteiden todistuskelpoisuutta todistuskelpoisuuden



epäillä jotakin = kyseenalaistaa jokin



Finland said:


> Yksi mahdollinen vaihtoehto on -han: "Toinen tutkimusjoukkohan on kyseenalaistanut..." En tiedä, onko se juuri tässä tekstiyhteydessä paras vaihtoehto, mutta tällaisissa tapauksissa se saattaa hyvin käydäkin.



Samaa mieltä. Tässä _-han_ viittaa siihen, että kyseessä on kuulijalle tuttu asia. Lisäisin ehkä virkkeeseen vielä jonkin ajallisen tarkennuksen: "on jo aiemmin kyseeenlaistanut..."


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> Samaa mieltä. Tässä _-han_ viittaa siihen, että kyseessä on kuulijalle tuttu asia. Lisäisin ehkä virkkeeseen vielä jonkin ajallisen tarkennuksen: "on jo aiemmin kyseeenlaistanut..."


Ensimmäisessä vastauksessani (#2) ehdotin koko kapulakielisen "tunnetusti"-sanan hylkäämistä kokonaan tai sen korvaamista sanalla "tosin". Se ei edellytä lukijalta aikaisempaa tietoa tästä asiasta, kun taas -han-pääte edellyttää sitä.

Jos taas lisäämme lauseeseen ajallisen tarkennuksen "Toinen tutkimusryhmä on jo aiemmin kyseeenlaistanut...", joututaan päättelemään, että myös tämä nyt puheena oleva tutkimusryhmä on kyseenalaistanut näytteiden todistuskelpoisuuden, eikö niin?

Jos kirjoittaja esittää tosiasiana, että "Toinen tutkimusryhmä on kyseenalaistanut...", se ei kaipaa tuekseen tunnetusti-sanaa (koska väite esitetään tosiasiana) eikä ajanmääritettä (koska perfektin käyttö jo osoittaa, että kyseenalaistaminen on tapahtunut aikaisemmin).

_Asian vierestä: En voi käsittää sanojen "aiempi" ja "aiemmin" suosiota. "Aika" on substantiivi, josta ei voi muodostaa komparatiivia. "Aiempi" voisi olla komparatiivi adjektiivista "aika", mutta sellaista adjektiivia ei ole olemassa, joten myös adverbin "aiemmin" muodostaminen on suomen kieliopin ja kielen rakenteen vastainen. Herää kysymys, paljonko painomustetta ja lehtipaperia säästetään, kun näistä sanoista jätetään aina neljä asiaan kuuluvaa kirjainta ("-kais-") pois – ja onko se sen  arvoista._


----------



## Määränpää

Tässä pitää varmaan kysyä Gavrililta, mitä hänen alkuperäinen esimerkkinsä tarkoitti. Vaihtoehtoja on ainakin kaksi.

1) Me olemme ottaneet näytteitä, mutta toinen tutkimusryhmä on kyseenalaistanut näytteemme.  _*tosin*_

2) Toinen tutkimusryhmä on kyseenalaistanut vanhat näytteet. Nyt me olemme ottaneet uusia näytteitä, jotka osoittavat, että vanhat näytteet olivat virheellisiä.  _*-han*_


----------



## Spongiformi

Hakro said:


> _Asian vierestä: En voi käsittää sanojen "aiempi" ja "aiemmin" suosiota. "Aika" on substantiivi, josta ei voi muodostaa komparatiivia. "Aiempi" voisi olla komparatiivi adjektiivista "aika", mutta sellaista adjektiivia ei ole olemassa, joten myös adverbin "aiemmin" muodostaminen on suomen kieliopin ja kielen rakenteen vastainen. Herää kysymys, paljonko painomustetta ja lehtipaperia säästetään, kun näistä sanoista jätetään aina neljä asiaan kuuluvaa kirjainta ("-kais-") pois – ja onko se sen  arvoista._



Itse asiassa "aika" on myös adverbi itsessään, vaikkakin adverbi, jolla ei ole vertailumuotoja. Noilla vertailumuodoilla, jotka mainitsit, ei ole tietenkään mitään tekemistä tämän adverbin merkityksen kanssa. Sinänsä adverbin vertailumuodot eivät ole kieliopin vastaisia, paremminkin logiikan vastaisia tässä tapauksessa.

Aika = melko = kohtalaisen jne. _On aika tavanomaista keskustella asian vierestä._


----------



## altazure

Piti ihan tarkistaa fyysisestä sanakirjasta (Gummeruksen Suuri suomen  kielen sanakirja), joka kyllä näyttää tuntevan kyseisen sanan.

*aiempi* edellinen, entinen, taannoinen, aikaisempi _Aiemmat piirustukset__._

En näe asiassa ongelmaa, sillä onhan suomen kielessä muitakin sanoja, joilla ei ole perusmuotoa.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Tässä pitää varmaan kysyä Gavrililta, mitä hänen alkuperäinen esimerkkinsä tarkoitti. Vaihtoehtoja on ainakin kaksi.
> 
> 1) Me olemme ottaneet näytteitä, mutta toinen tutkimusryhmä on kyseenalaistanut näytteemme.  _*tosin*_


----------

